# is cockapoo good choice for us?



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if you could give me bit of advice, our kids are 5 & 3 and our younger one has mild ASD ( autistic spectrum disorder) He loves pets, but he's very energetic child, so I'm looking for a dog breed which would match his temperament. I wonder if you think Cockapoo is a good choice for child with special needs? We can't go for a large breeds like labrador or Retriver because of our house size (we have small house, but large garden ) and my daughter has mild asthma, so we would prefer dog that won't shed too much. Also, another question, is cockapoo able to stay home alone for couple of hours here and then? My son starts pre-school in September and they have asked if I would be willing to stay there with him to start with, it would be maximum 3 hours in the morning, 3 times a week before they manage to get some funding for extra help. But it would mean I would have to leave the dog at home alone for couple of hours. Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I leave mu Cockapoo in its crate from 09:00 to 12:30 and from about 13:30 to 15:30 during the week.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I leave my two the run of the house for 4 hours max. They never cause a problem except to chew my mail (which they now can't get at). I know of several people with special needs children who chose a cockapoo and it has worked well, one with aspergers.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I leave Tilly from 7:30am until her dog sitter comes to collect her at 11am, then she sometimes has another hour from 3pm till 4pm. She has the run of the kitchen and I leave her with a kong, water, a chew and plenty of toys. Fr the first couple of weeks she cried a little when I left her, but its just her routine now. I always walk her before I go out so I think she just sleeps for most of the time!

Not sure about the ASD, but dogs often have this fantastic way of understanding when a person is extra special and being such people dogs, cockapoos are certainly good at this  

Good luck in your search x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I would be wary about your asthmatic child. You need to expose him to a dog to see how he reacts and even then it's very different to having a dog in the house. My brother in law had asthma as a child and grew up with dogs. He is now unable to stay in the same house as a dog. Having said that an air purifier might solve that problem.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

It does vary with asthma, has your daughter been around dogs much in the past to know how they usually affect her? My husband has it and just once suffered but admitted he had our dog on his lap earlier that day, he has been more careful about handwashing after cuddles but has had no problems at all for about a year, an F1b (cockapoo crossed with a poodle) may affect her less. I would say it could be very hard work during the puppy biting stage (but that could e the same with any breed), children without special needs find it difficult to cope with sometimes, I guess your son having mild ASD may not be any different (my friends son is similar, he wanted to know if our dog would give him rabies and if he would bite but after that was ok! he is much older though, nearly 13). I would suggest talking these things through with some breeders which may help make up your mind. I know there are some members on here who have found Cockapoo's great for children with different needs. Cockapoo's generally love everyone and have no malice in them at all but can be very lively.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

my son is temperamental toward dogs.he get all stuffy, and his noise will run but when he comes here to visit he is fine,ginger has a very tight curl thick coat fur,and when i brush her i get no shedding fur off her at all. ..so maybe when you look for a poo you look for that type ok.and as far as energy she will keep your child going all day .poo are very energetic and very loveing.is there any one you know that has one you could bring home and try out for a few hours.it see if they will work.good luck.and keep us informed ok


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you all, 

I'm not even sure, if my daughter would have any reaction to a pet ,the only time she really suffered was few years back during the winter, she had lots of colds after she started pre-school and struggled alot with breathing at that time ( she even ended up with pneumonia that winter).they never really officially diagnosed her with asthma,but we were given the preventer inhaler which she uses twice a day and we haven't had any problems for over 2 years now. She never had any reaction to animals while visiting friends and family or while visiting animal farms etc, so I don't really know if she actually would have a problem with a pet, I exposed her to friends dogs and cats for couple of hours here and there and it never was an issue, but I guess it might be different to actually live with one ? I am really torn when it comes to dog breeds, our house isn't huge, but we have lovely big garden and lots of parks and greenery nearby ( 20 minuts walk and you are in the countryside) so we simply can't have anything huge, but because of my son's ASD I don't want to get anything too small just in case Alex could hurt the dog by giving it bit enthusiastic cuddles. I know I will have to supervise them no matter what dog breed it is, but I'm hoping the dog would be his best friend one day, so if they decide to share a bed or have a cuddle on the sofa, I don't want to worry too much about the dog being too fragile..so that is my reason why I hope a cocapoo is the best choice.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cockerpoos love rough and tumble and are very good at extricating themselves from over enthusiastic cuddles, they are so slim and wiry and can turn on a sixpence! Max has just spent 30 mins play fighting with my Grandson (18). I think a Cockerpoo would be perfect for you. They are totally 100% loving and very empathic.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Caria. my house is so small. i only have two bed room of which one is my PC room,i have a kitchen and a living room and a bath and that is all. it is so small that if you turn around to fast you will meet your self coming back Haa Haa..i do have a big back yard.and when ginger runs in the house ,the size don't seam to slow her down any.









this is ginger she is not big at all ,but planty lively and fun and loveing


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know everyone is different so it's hard to generalise really but I would assume that if your daughters asthma was to be affect by animal hair or dander then it would have shown with her exposure to other people's pets. As for your son there have been quite a few members on here, may be not active now, whose children have been on the autistic spectrum, so the breed seems to be a popular choice where your sons needs are concerned.
I leave mine as a rule for a max 3 hrs but the odd occasion this has increased to 4. 
Good luck x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I think a puppy could bring much love to your family 

I love nothing more than seeing the bond between child and pet ... always makes me smile and I think you will find owning a puppy/dog really brings you much joy as a family. However puppy's are demanding in the early days, early mornings, lots of training etc but of course they bring you lots of love and laughter


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think a cockapoo would be perfect for your family. Leaving him/her for 3/4hrs is fine, you might just want to build it up slowly starting with 30 mins here and there.

I have asthma that is animal induced and I have no problems with Millie at all. And I groom her completely - still no problems.

Do your research carefully as temperament can vary from chilled but playful to never relaxing and fully on. There is a rule of thumb (but not hard and fast) is that a show cocker is less energetic than a working cocker. No cockapoo is that lazy however.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

thank you all  

to be honest, I think I am ready for all the hard work that comes with having a puppy, I tried to read alot about housebraking ( taking puppy out every 2 hours day or night etc) and I think I can do it, my younger one was like that as a baby, bad refluxer so feeding every two hours + had to held upright for an hour after feed to keep most of his milk down, nothing can beat that :-D I think at that time I haven't slept for 4 months solid :-D I think we would prefer to get our puppy over some holidays, either Christmas or Easter Holidays etc, so I can spend as much time as possible with our new addition( Christmas hols would be ideal, as my hubby would be spending time at home too to help out, but I guess winter time isn't probably ideal for getting a new pup, right?) 

I think this will be good thing for us as a family and I think it will be good for the kids to grow up with a dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Caira said:


> thank you all
> 
> to be honest, I think I am ready for all the hard work that comes with having a puppy, I tried to read alot about housebraking ( taking puppy out every 2 hours day or night etc) and I think I can do it, my younger one was like that as a baby, bad refluxer so feeding every two hours + had to held upright for an hour after feed to keep most of his milk down, nothing can beat that :-D I think at that time I haven't slept for 4 months solid :-D I think we would prefer to get our puppy over some holidays, either Christmas or Easter Holidays etc, so I can spend as much time as possible with our new addition( Christmas hols would be ideal, as my hubby would be spending time at home too to help out, but I guess winter time isn't probably ideal for getting a new pup, right?)
> 
> I think this will be good thing for us as a family and I think it will be good for the kids to grow up with a dog.


Having is a dog is brilliant for family life and children - without a shadow of a doubt you are making a great decision for your family 

Just have to say though, that after the winter we have just had - you might want to rethink getting a pup during the Christmas holidays - think of standing outside for half an hour waiting for your pup to perfom when there is a howling gale, torrential rain or even a foot of snow and then having to do it all over again an hour later - or half an hour if you think that the pup is about to perform on your favourite rug    And then you can guarentee that when you come in with frozen toes and a soggy puppy, both of you suffering from mild hypothemia the rest of the family will all happily be snuggled up watching the telly and none of them will appreciate how hard work the pup is!!!!
Also at Christmas there might be lots of other excitement, house guests, parties, school plays etc factoring a puppy in to all of that might be tough.
Easter or summer puppy owners have it much, much easier


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I agree, we got Max in October and spent cold dark night trampling up and down the garden waiting for him to perform. The days were not much better. Easter is a good time. Have to say Max has revelled in the freedom of an open door and accessible garden to play in.


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

That's exactly what I thought, we can't get a puppy this summer as I am taking the kids to visit my parents in the Czech Republic for most of the summer hols, and then with my son starting pre-school in September and me staying there with him.. I think we might as well wait until spring ( I'm pretty sure it will be the longest wait ever thought)


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I agree that spring / summer SHOULD be the easiest time to get a pup but when we brought Lola home last June I think it rained most days so there is never a guarantee! I suppose it depends where you live too but Lola loves the snow and isn't a huge fan of the heat (possibly because it has been so rare in the last year!!). Good luck x


----------

